# problema di invalid database entry e forse anche gcc

## almafer

salve, questo è il problema che mi si presenta in una istallazione nuova di gentoo

```

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                        [ ok ]>>> net-www/netscape-flash-6.0.79 merged.

>>> Recording net-www/netscape-flash in "world" favorites file...

 

!!! Couldn't find match for net-www/netscape-flash

 

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

 

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                        [ ok ]>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 

 
```

mi è successo con vari pacchetti, ho seguito il percorso /var/db/pkg e ho visto che sys-fs/devfsd esiste  :Shocked: 

ho pure un altro problema, mi è successo almeno 5 volte, durante il make di vari programmi si blocca l'installazione, la prossima volta posto l'errore completo, a volte con emerge --resume ricomincia la ricompilazione a volte no, il gcc installato è il 3.2.3-r2

----------

## almafer

adesso pure questo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

root@tashunka chemako # emerge mplayer

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r20 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xmms-1.2.7.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xmms-1.2.7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xmms-1.2.7-r20/work

 * Applying xmms-jump.patch...                                            [ ok ] * Applying xmms-sigterm.patch...                                         [ ok ] 

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/portage/distfiles/xmms-1.2.7-mmx.patch.gz

 

```

----------

## DuDe

parti con il livecd e fai un bel fsck mi sa' che un reset di troppo di ha incasinato qualcosa a livello di filesyste, se il gcc muore con un signal 11 allora stai overclokkando, se da' altri errori c'e' da vedere

----------

## almafer

grazie, ho eseguito fsck, non ho la cpu overcloccata, adesso vedo se ad emergere qualcosa le sono sono risolte

----------

## cerri

Per xmms non saprei, ma per invalid db entry e' un bug.

----------

## almafer

per xmms ho risolto installando la versione 1.2.8

ho eseguito fsck, per adesso compilando altri programmi non ho avuto quel messaggio, ho avuto in compenso un problema dovuto al perl, ma mi era già capitato e cercando sul forum ho risolto.

certo che una volta che porto una persona su gentoo, tutti questi problemi, meno male adesso non è qui con me a vederli  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## so

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ma per invalid db entry e' un bug.

 

ah buono a sapersi 

era un pò che volevo chiedere questa cosa

ma la memoria non mi aiuta   :Shocked: 

un saluto a tutti

----------

## almafer

volevo chiedervi:

quanto una data sballata può influenzare la compilazione di un programma?

ho avuto un ennesimo errore, ho letto qualcosa a proposito di una data che non gli piaceva, ho controllato ed in effetti era sballata, ho riavviato, sistemato la data e adesso la compilazione è terminata senza problemi

lo strano è che la scheda madre è nuova, già da buttare la batteria?

----------

## almafer

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Per xmms non saprei, ma per invalid db entry e' un bug.

 

qui se ne parla, anche se il mio inglese fa un po schifo e non ho capito bene

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=95523&highlight=invalid+database

----------

## paolo

Leggendo quel 3d sembra non essere un problema.

A me lo fa da quando ho aggiornato il portage alla 49-r10 (però non ricordo quale versione usavo prima di questa) ma non ho riscontrato nessun effetto collaterale.

Paolo

----------

## cerri

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30963

ma e' fixed

----------

## almafer

 *cerri wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30963
> 
> ma e' fixed

 

io ho il portage 2.0.49-r15 ma lo fa ancora  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Beh ma l'errore e' differente pero'.

A me cmq non lo fa piu'.

----------

## almafer

continuano cose che non mi tornano, per esempio io non ricordo con la mia gentoo di avere dei valori così alti in compilazione

```

 PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  Command

20290 root      16   0 20528  20m 3756 R 14.6  2.0   0:00.88 cc1plus

20046 root      16   0 24416  23m 3896 R 14.3  2.4   0:01.27 cc1plus

19786 root      16   0 31644  30m 3864 R 14.0  3.1   0:01.84 cc1plus

20179 root      15   0 22880  22m 3724 R 13.6  2.2   0:00.94 cc1plus

20412 root      16   0 10376  10m 2184 R 13.6  1.0   0:00.41 cc1plus

 1211 root       9   0 95772  17m 4940 S  8.6  1.7   0:39.86 X

```

questo mentre compilavo  flac, ma succede  per qualsiasi cosa che compilo dei valori così alti

----------

## almafer

uppino per il carico processore  :Question: 

----------

## paolo

Mi indicheresti quali sono i valori alti?

Paolo

----------

## Sparker

Ma se stai compilando con -j5 e' normale su un pc non penta-processor che il processore sia saturo!

(ti sta compilando 5 file in parallelo, hai notato le 5 istanze di cc1plus?)

----------

## Alakhai

cazz

pure io ho messo -j5

lo leggevo da qualche parte riguardo l'hyperthreading!!

----------

## Sparker

Infatti, con l'iperthreading ti vede 2 cpu, se lo hai abilitato.

Nel make.conf consigliano di impostare -j al numero di cpu+1

Non so se aumentare questo numero porti dei benefici eliminando i tempi morti, ma bisogna stare attenti che troppe istanze di cc1plus creano overhead e finiscono con il rallentare la compilazione

----------

## almafer

il mio make.conf è

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

----------

## Sparker

Più in basso dovrebbe esserci un MAKEOPTS="-j2"

----------

## almafer

ah scusa non l'avevo visto, in effetti c'è ma è commentato, mi merita levare il #?

----------

## almafer

adesso che vedo meglio, in make.globals è già settato a j2 quindi in teoria non dovrei fare niente giusto?

----------

## almafer

scusate ma c'è una cosa che non mi torna, j2 indica quanti processi cc1plus si possono aprire contemporaneamente?

trovo informazioni al riguardo su man gcc?

perchè in make.globals e in make.conf ho settato j2 ma ieri compilando evolution ho visto fino a 6 processi cc1plus aperti  :Shocked: 

----------

